# Cubes in stores in europe?(studio cube, clock, magic etc..)



## samchoochiu (Jan 1, 2012)

My parents are going to Europe and asked me if I wanted anything from there. They will pretty much be going to lots of countries since there will be there for 4 weeks; France, Great Britain, Italy, Germany, Denmark, Switzerland, Sweden, Hungary.... (Listed countries they will go to from most likely to least likely)
They probably won't be going very east towards Croatia and Russia. 
I was wondering if they sell cubes in toystores in these countries. Not necessarily speedcubes like gu hongs but I was looking more for the Studio Cube, rubiks clock, rubiks magic, v-cube etc...

Your personal experiences will be great.
thanks!


----------



## 95Rifles (Jan 2, 2012)

In Toy stores here, as far as I can tell, they don't sell much above the "Rubik's" brand. If they are in one place for a considerable length of time then PUZL.co.uk ship in about 2 days and have a selection of V-Cubes and other different cubes.

In my experience Europe is relatively devoid of cube stores... Correct me if I'm wrong please! 

In Switzerland I got a decent Rubik's brand cube which I used, not studio cube though.


----------



## Goosly (Jan 2, 2012)

Hungary should have a lot of twisty puzzles in souvenir shops. A friend of mine bought a V-cube 2x2 there.
In other country's you will probably only find Rubiks brand cubes.


----------



## lachose (Jan 2, 2012)

In France there are almost no cube stores. I presume they will go to Paris so "Variantes" (but that's really expensive) : http://www.variantes.com/PUZZLES-a-CASSE-TETE_Nouveautes-l-PUZ_NO.html.
You can buy V-cubes in "Le temple du jeu" but the only shop I know are in Nantes and Rennes.

Also, when I was in London, I found a small shop in Camden (IIRC) where you can buy studio cube and hungarian rings but I think that's all. Don't remember the name of the shop.


----------



## Jakube (Jan 2, 2012)

There is a cube store in Germany (Munich, Ainmillerstraße 17): Cubikon

They have a lot of cubes and other twisty puzzles (V-Cube, Dayan, ...). Here is is a video of the store: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZ-yfmp4IdQ


----------



## TheChriskage (Jan 2, 2012)

There is a cubestore in Denmark, but the cubes are really expensive. It has three physical stores, one in Copenhagen, one in Aarhus and one in Aalborg.
http://www.gamesweb.dk/view.php?template=products&page_id=207 (some of the puzzles aren't in stock in Copenhagen)

They also sell V-cubes in most bookstores, but again, they are really expensive (the v7 is almost 50$ iirc, though the v2 is only around 15).


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 2, 2012)

samchoochiu said:


> My parents are going to Europe and asked me if I wanted anything from there. They will pretty much be going to lots of countries since there will be there for 4 weeks; France, Great Britain, Italy, Germany, Denmark, Switzerland, *Sweden*, Hungary.... (Listed countries they will go to from most likely to least likely)
> They probably won't be going very east towards Croatia and Russia.
> I was wondering if they sell cubes in toystores in these countries. Not necessarily speedcubes like gu hongs but I was looking more for the Studio Cube, rubiks clock, rubiks magic, v-cube etc...
> 
> ...


 

I live in Sweden, and I don't think you can find anything else than rubik's brand here.


----------



## AndersB (Jan 2, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> I live in Sweden, and I don't think you can find anything else than rubik's brand here.



You're wrong. "Teknikmagasinet", which you can find easily here, sells Rubik's 2x2 - 5x5, V-cube 7, QJ Megaminx, and even master skewbs!


----------



## samkli (Jan 2, 2012)

When I was in Denmark I found a shop that sold v-cube 5,6 and 7, f-II, square-1, megaminx, pyraminx, some eightsided puzzel, and they even sold 11x11s. But I don't remember the name of the shop. Just that it is in Copenhagen.


----------



## samchoochiu (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies! But as I said I only interested in specialty cubes like the studio cube, european magic, or european clock (since chinese clocks suck).

I can get speedcubes cheaper in the US anyway.. 

But will my parents have to go to a dedicated cube store just to find the studio cube, etc..


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 2, 2012)

AndersB said:


> You're wrong. "Teknikmagasinet", which you can find easily here, sells Rubik's 2x2 - 5x5, V-cube 7, QJ Megaminx, and even master skewbs!



Yeah, but who want a rubiks 2x2 or 5x5? They are expensive and bad. 
I have never seen 7x7 or megaminx there. But it is possible that it can be there!


----------



## jla (Jan 2, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> Yeah, but who want a rubiks 2x2 or 5x5? They are expensive and bad.
> I have never seen 7x7 or megaminx there. But it is possible that it can be there!


 
V-cube 7 is on the back on their catalougue


----------



## Comradsky (Jan 2, 2012)

where can I get a 9x9 cube????? need a link 
also looking for 11 by 11


----------

